# New to GTO's, but not the lifestyle. Where do I find info?



## jasonb (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have always been an A body guy, but my experience has been limited to Chevelles, and in the early 2000's I worked at a shop restoring Camaros before being consumed by my career in law enforcement. 

I know where to find all the specs for Camaros and Chevelles but I'm a little lost when it comes to GTOs. Is there a GTO version of nastyz28.com, for example? 

I recently left LE to be a full time dad and I have been hired to do mild resto work for a guy with an extensive car collection and small business of flipping muscle cars. 

I have no idea where to begin with these. I have prowled the restoration section of this form and read some excellent threads. 

My first project will be a 69 Lemans convertable(GTO clone). I'll be picking of the project half way completed, which sucks, but at least it's painted. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Here are some links:
Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 (Motorbooks Workshop): Paul Zazarine: 9780879389536: Amazon.com: Books 
Technical Information: Pontiac Cylinder Head ID Numbers 
#1 Muscle Car Parts Dealer: Pontiac GTO Parts, Buick Skylark & Oldsmobile Cutlass 
1970 Pontiac GTO Production Figures and Specifications 
1970 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures 
Frank's Pontiac Parts


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, get on the AMES/Performance Years forums. Unlimited information there.


----------



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

Ames is definitely a valued and detailed source for about everything you'll need. Glad you joined the team, Chevelles are for girls anyway ?. Haha, I'm only kidding. My dad had a chevelle back in the day and I love nothing better than giving him grief. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

jbrenner said:


> Ames is definitely a valued and detailed source for about everything you'll need. Glad you joined the team, Chevelles are for girls anyway &#55357;&#56861;. Haha, I'm only kidding. My dad had a chevelle back in the day and I love nothing better than giving him grief.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Get him a pair of these.
:smile2:


----------

